# Young Hamsters- Free To Good Home-Gloucestershire



## SpringerHusky

Cross posted in aid of helping thee hammies find a home.

They're about 6 weeks old on the 23th of August and I've been desperately trying to find homes for them- although it didn't occur to me to post on this forum sooner, I've been canvasing my local area (Gloucestershire). If there's anyone- anyone at all! - on this forum, or people that you know irl, that might want a very friendly, well socialized and looked after hamster, please give me a shout, and -soon-. We're giving the ones that don't get homes locally or given to friends to the petshop we bought the pregnant mother from on Tuesday, so... okay not much time I realize- but even if you think you might want one let us know, and particularly which one you might want.

I'll stick some irresistably adorable pictures here:









































Anybody interested please contact [email protected]


----------



## Lil Miss

they are beautiful! i wish i was nearer 

please dont return them to the pet store, have you tried posting them on other hamster forums?


----------



## purple_x

Nooooooooooo! Why cant you be closer! I've been looking for another syrian hammy for a while now, got a spare HH waiting for an occupant.

They are all adorable, I especially love the fluffier ones!


----------



## PrincessGingy

Don't give them to a pet shop please! I would love one of the fluffy ones but am in shropshire. If there is anyway I can get one I'll take one!


----------



## SpringerHusky

This is a post from the owner;

Thanks for all the interest! Yes, I do- [email protected] is my email, please feel free to email me or pass my email along. But please remember this is kinda time sensitive, have to give the remainders to the petshop tomorrow ;_;

If you've got some definate takers please tell them to email me ASAP and I can pass them my home number.

More details:
I have 4 females available for adoption. The two males have got homes already- one down the road and the other we're hoping to take to a pet show because he's absolutely gorgous and should be bred from! So the hams in the 1st, 2nd and 5th (her name is scruffy <3) are available save the dark long-haired, that's our keeper.

Will try for better pics in a later post.


----------



## purple_x

Did she say they are babies from a pet shop hamster? She cant breed hamsters when she doesn't know their background no matter how cute they are so I hope she was joking about taking the boy and using him for breeding.


----------



## SpringerHusky

purple_x said:


> Did she say they are babies from a pet shop hamster? She cant breed hamsters when she doesn't know their background no matter how cute they are so I hope she was joking about taking the boy and using him for breeding.


I can't say I know i'm sorry 

Best thing would be to contact the person


----------



## Ookani

Hi all, owner here.

Fair dos about the breeding- wasn't sure what kind of regulations there were for that sort of thing, I wasn't planning on doing so myself- but rather selling him on to a hamstery, so at least I have that info now as opposed to later. We'd still like to put Alvin (the male ham in question) in the local show in the Pet Category, where lineage isn't so important and they're judged on behaviour and condition.

He's a *really *gorgeous ham (pictures three and four, golden syrian w/ long coat, pics don't do him justice!) beautiful temperament and we do have space for him for a short time between now and the next time the show comes around, if we can't sell him as a pet (fingers crossed for prize winning) there, he'd certainly be up for the taking at a later date.

For now I'm most concerned about the four girls- the dark rex-coat is mum's fave (Dorkis) and we're keeping her forever. But Scruffy (grumpyface in pic five) is very much up for adoption, as are Tinkerbell (Golden) Minnie (White saddles) and Cindy Lou (glossy, slightly darker coat, near the fooddish in first pic)

I am willing to deliver them going via train, or at least meet someone half way, as long as it's not half way across the country as I'd rather not put the little one under too much stress. So if very interested parties could contact me shortly via email and say whereabouts you are I'm sure we could arrange something.

(I realize this is all somewhat last minute but it honestly never occured to me to post on a pet forum! Duh. I've just been canvasing the petshop and local grocery store with flyers, old style.)


----------



## Ookani

*Right, Moderators, please feel free to lock this thread*

I'm afraid while I'd love to give them out to you guys no matter where you are and I'd travel all over the place to give them specific homes with contact post-hand over to, mother's put her foot down. We just do not have room to keep all these hams anymore and they're getting to the age where they need to be in their own cages, and we can't wait any longer for people umming and aahing about if they have room for them. We've had many 'offers' and then let downs when people realize they can't take them or get categorical 'nos' from their parents/spouses/landlords, and the babies are the innocent victims in that.

Please rest assured that the pet shop we bought their mother from is NOT Pets at home, or a chain store. The owner cares very much about her livestock and we'd booked the babies in as a last resort anyway- they'll have a cage of their own and likely, as they're so darn pretty and sociable, they'll be rehomed very quickly indeed. These are locally bred hams, and the mother was simply an early bloomer. It was a happy accident that we picked her and brought her home and this little event has changed the way mother and I look at hamster behaviour and rearing. We'd never have gotten the oppertunity to rear hamsters from day one as we don't have the space to become amateur breeders, and thus we'd never have even -seen- baby hamsters. Now we'll get to see one hamster from birth to death and that's a pretty awesome thing.

I'm sorry that it never occured to me to post in here before now- I was trying to get them local homes to save me travel costs and disturbing the babies- as well as hopefully getting owners that I could keep in contact with, just to see how they're doing! And like I said, while I wish we could keep them all together long enough to find them all private forever homes, we just don't have the space, or the expenses, to do that.

it was nice to meet you all and share a snapshot of this experiance with you. Please don't feel cross or aggitated that I've not been able to send one on to you or that i'm chosing to give them back to the petshop. But have a little faith that the younguns will get a good home real soon.


----------



## Guest

If you can get them across to me I can take them, please reconsider taking them to a pet shop....


----------



## purple_x

If you could get the to Bernie via a train or something then I could take 1..... or 2 at a push.


----------



## Guest

purple_x said:


> If you could get the to Bernie via a train or something then I could take 1..... or 2 at a push.


I like your thinking but something tells me we will be too late


----------

